# I wish to start a new group here, how does one start a group here?



## degenerative_disc

I would like to suggest a new group to add to this site if I may?

I would like to start a group identified as the Hobbo Growers Group. It would consist of members who take pride in starting and operating setups that were constucted with $500 or less.

its members would take great pride in the fact that they produce top quality budd, as well as achieving enough budd to sustain thier needs without issues. its just a suggestion as i am very interested in people who can make something from nothing and the ideas they have to assist other growers with little to no budgets get running on there own and able to produce great results.

I dont know how to set this up on this site or if its allowed but If it is and once its in place and it starts attracting members then i would suggest we poll for a president of the group. 

I am excited to learn from others who may not have alot of money for fancy equipment like i dont and the ideas how to grow better budd with improvements that cost nothing.

Its the hobbo way!

Any ideas how one starts a group like the Female growers group and such.


Cheers I hope there is some interest in it?


----------



## kaotik

never heard the term hobo growing, always referred to it as ghetto growin myself.. and i'll be a definate member


----------



## degenerative_disc

Im open to that kaotik ghetto is the same meaning though it sounds a little more poverty then hobbo. I just see the word hobbo with the ability to travel out if you need ghetto sounds more scary and perminant. Just my though no disrespect the group could vote on a name as well.

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

do you know how the female growers group and tent growers group got there own membership tags on this site? Do you have to put in a special request to Hick or something?

Cheers!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay

Are you going to index the $500 for inflation


----------



## degenerative_disc

The Hemp Godess is here she will chime in a second I just know it!
Always count on her!!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

I dont know Art LOL

What do you think we should do. I want to vote you as president and you can ware your famouse tinfoil hat!!!

I think you spent way more then $500 to set up though didnt you?


Cheers!!!


----------



## zem

but how would someone make a grow thats enough to supply him with all the weed he smokes for 500$? the least you would need is HPS ballast light, exhaust fan pots soil and ferts and a decent strain, these alone would add to more IMO and the more you grow the more equipment you will wanna get like climate control dehumuduifier a/c heater etc... so the "hobbo" growers will eventually fall out of the category when they cross the 500$ limit


----------



## degenerative_disc

No zem

Sorry i disagree I can prove that from start to finish on my setup I have only $500 bucks invested in operation set up. Everything from lights, fans, heater, dehumidifier, white shower curtains, tin plates etc etc cost me all less the $500 bucks and yes if you start out a hobbo grower you can chose to stay within those limits and never upgrade or chose to upgrade and move on to be a bigger operation if you want to.

i am just saying I am proud to consider myself a hobbo grower and chose to stay right were i am never to get bigger and just learn to produce better and bigger with what I have got.


Cheers!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am a little embarrassed to say that I do not know what you have to do to start a group  , so I think that Hick is the one to PM.

I think this is a great idea.  You can actually set up a great grow for $500 if you can DIY and are good at finding bargains.  A grow done on a budget doesn't have to be some thrown together shoddily constructed set up.  The dual 150W cooltube I made cost less than $20 to put together.  Used yard lights like those can often be found at yard sales and thrift stores--I paid $2 each at a yard sale.  I found a 400W air cooled MH at a storage unit sale for $15--it even had a bulb that was good.  Craig's List is also an excellent source for great bargains.  I love DIY stuff!


----------



## Jericho

Sounds like a Good Idea DD, are delivery costs included? lol. thats the most expencive part of my setting up. 

If it starts im in.. :headbang2:


----------



## kaotik

i also disagree..
my hps.. gifted, had it for a decade  = $0 (it's old and poor, but works)
light = $60 (annualy)
veg light = $0 (old shop light)
one ocelating fan = $25
built my own filter (that i don't even use anymore) = $30 (a tote, a free fan and some window screen)

great friends who gifted me quality seeds = priceless  (lol   had to, just felt too much like a master card commercial)


the 'ghetto' or 'hobo' grower makes do with supplies he/she can find easily and can aquire for cheaply/free. it's amazing what you can recycle 
*the barter system can also come into play with this style of growing  

most ghetto growers not only grow with little funds but have also most likely have had to live quite poorly so are good at finding/creating deals, and coming up with cheap solutions 

may not have the greatest system, but manage to grow my own smoke and not have to roll the dice buying it.
ghetto growin = make do and get'r dun.


----------



## degenerative_disc

I am talking initial startup to get operational.

we all know there is ongoing exspence like new bulbs once a year new soil once a season  those cost dont count if you know what i mean.

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Now you guys are getting it!!!

Thanks THG!! Kaotik!!! and jericho!!!

This is what I am talking about. With the deals I have found from craigs list , e-bay, the dollar store etc etc you can get great little hobbo set ups producing great budd on a next to nothing budget and these are the people i love to learn from. the people who have the ability to make something out of nothing with sucsess!!! Thats a proud group of people and i would love to be a proud member of a group like that. I have know interest in getting any bigger but yet i have achieved great results for under $500 bucks.


Cheers lets hope we can start a great group!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## zem

awww now i get it  so if i for example took an a/c that i have already at my home and used it to grow that would be 0$ and then find an old used dehumidifier that just needs some gas refill and some fuse to turn it on for like 20$ etc etc... ya i guess that would be possible but you should also add the time effort maybe gas you needed to find all this, i actually am a careful spender and my room has 2 400's and 5 fans total with a hydro setup and a pile of stuff all of which cost me like 1500$  but the ones i actually use are like 800-1000$ the others are either spare parts or things i no more need so i cant be in this group


----------



## degenerative_disc

Here is my break down

1 400wmh light and ballast= $40
2 100w hps lights with ballasts= $70
1 space heater= $20
1 ocilating fan = $14
1 dehumidifier = $100
6 clf spiral lights and hardware to build them = $30
Freash air intake fan= $12
exhaust fan = $20
3 timers = $12
3 bags of organic dirt = $18
6 buckets = $12
10 2 by 4 for room construction = $21
radio = $4
white shower curtains used as reflective material = $2 (dollarstore)
ferts/nutes/etc= $80

Grand total for my setup $455 and now all I have is maintenece costs from here on in as this is as big as I will ever get.

My hobbo set up last year was alot less then this and i still produced nice budd but i upgraded room and lights this season but still came in well under $500.

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Thats ok zem we still love you!!!

Your just a grower who likes more which ussualy means you love to grow and grow. No worries maybe start something in the corner of your room were you just use things you made or found cheep and keep track of results to share how you can grow mj with little investment. It just helps those who cant afford to go big or best with the ability to provide themselves with smokible budd. Some guys stick a seed in a jar on thier windowcil and grow some nice smoke without even a real effort and what did that cost them.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Ok Hick!!!

I know your going to read this one because the title will make you.

So can you guide us on how to start our group?

thanks for your help and anticipated cooperation!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Diversified

My biggest expense was my seeds. I could have used free bag seeds, but wanted some quality. Other then that, this is what I used:

Seeds = $220
A closet in a spare room = $0
Tin foil to cover the walls = $3
4 double socket light fixtures = $28
8 26 watt 1750 lumen CFL bulbs = $18
20 cups from the dollar store = $1
2 bags of organic seed starter = $8
Soil from out behind the house = $0

Total = $278

These plants are going to be transplanted outside once the weather permits, so that helps keep my cost way down.


----------



## degenerative_disc

sounds like you qualify my friend but i dont know if we should include seeds as an expence or not? i use bagseed so I think it would have to be discussed if seeds are an expence or not I am open for ideas in this area. What do other think?

Cheers!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I dont know Art LOL
> 
> What do you think we should do. I want to vote you as president and you can ware your famouse tinfoil hat!!!
> 
> I think you spent way more then $500 to set up though didnt you?
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



I've spent more than $500 to date, but not on my current setup .

Cardboard box $13
Two 150 watt HPS $20 each = $40
Pyrex bake-a-round - $25
Couple of 4 inch ducting elbows - $12 (guess)
Some dryer vent hose - another $6 (guess)
4" Solar & Palau fan - about $70 as I recall
Pots and 3 liter bottles - $10
Hydroton - not much
Incidentals - say another $25

I wanna be the Club Conspiracy Reporter and Mind Control Safety Officer :hubba:
I also volunteer for the Vice, Kneecapping and Racketeering Committees.  I don't have any racketeering experience, but Ima quick learner :hubba:

Are we going to get walkie talkies ??  Over!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I dont know Art LOL
> 
> What do you think we should do. I want to vote you as president and you can ware your famouse tinfoil hat!!!
> 
> I think you spent way more then $500 to set up though didnt you?
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Well you know with the price of tin foil and all these days. :rofl:


----------



## degenerative_disc

Art you can be a member not only because your under $500 buck but because it wouldnt be a club without you and your funnies!!!!!

And oh crap I forgot my dryer vent tube stuff so that would put me up another $15 buck but still under the 500

Cheers!!!!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

their is nothing ghetto about my grow and it is under  300 bucks........  would be  fun to see whatpeople on a tighter budget like me can do????cool idea


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well i don't know lol i think art and his cardboard box grows are pushing the envelope a tad huh? How much farther can you push it? I could be wrong though never thought i would see the days of cardboard box growing. lol


----------



## Diversified

You can get a refrigerator box free at an appliance store! LOL


----------



## lowrydergrower775

that is true DD and that is a huge box lol i might have to take a closer look at arts box and start planning heh


----------



## todoobie

Hey DD I'm in, i like to experiment, need to dust off cam..


----------



## ArtVandolay

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> that is true DD and that is a huge box lol i might have to take a closer look at arts box and start planning heh



Not much to plan :rofl:, change back from your $20.  Thanks, lowryder 

Here is my next box 

hXXp://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/48-white-multi-purpose-storage-cabinet 

without all the interior stuff, of course.  $100 each at Lowes :hubba:.  I'm going to get one for veg and one for flower - I want to grow the big girls again :hubba:.

I'll bet many of the tent growers will qualify for you club, too, DD!


----------



## Locked

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> their is nothing ghetto about my grow and it is under  300 bucks........  would be  fun to see whatpeople on a tighter budget like me can do????cool idea



Yeah definitely make providing a pic of the set ups mandatory...will be cool to see some of these set ups...


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea i think i will without a doubt have to try a cardboard box grow it just looks fun............for that price art why don't you just go with a tent? Any specific reasons?


----------



## ArtVandolay

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> yea i think i will without a doubt have to try a cardboard box grow it just looks fun............for that price art why don't you just go with a tent? Any specific reasons?



We have our house on the market and I needed a temporary grow box that disassembled quickly for a house inspection.  I did forget $3.50 can of flat white spray pain on my cost list .  I think we're going to need a Cardboard Box Growers Club  :hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ah i see smart move haha..........so is there an online store i can pick up one of those hats from? lol


----------



## ArtVandolay

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> ah i see smart move haha..........so is there an online store i can pick up one of those hats from? lol



A _real _paranoid would never trust another to make his hat.  Remember - shiny side out!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

Spoken like a true professional


----------



## degenerative_disc

Well I am real glad to see so many people interested in a club of sorts. I hope Hick or someone will set it in place for us and then let the interesting ideas to keep things cheep flow!!!

I will truly love to learn and watch as people grow great meds with little or no money and teach others how to sucseed on limited means all for the purpose to help others and learn.

The ideas and yes pics will be very interesting to see i bet. just like my alien spaceship light everyone teases me about.

Cheers!!!

And thanks for the interest!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

I don't think i could join............whats the rule what you own? or whats in use at the moment?


----------



## degenerative_disc

Its not my intention to realy turn anyone away so to speak. I would think once we get enough people interested in joining because they produce meds for themselves or others with very limited means and share there sucsess and knowledge on how to do just that produce with limited means.

Like my set up I spoke of earlier. from start to finish all up and running it cost me under $500 bucks now all i have is the expence to maintain like changing a burnt out bulb etc etc.

If you run a system that has costed well over $500 and are running the state of the art equipment well it takes the challenge out of alot of it in my opinion but if your one of these guys then set something up in the corner and grow with limited means coming up with new ideas to help yourself sucseed with limited money or resourses and participate in the group.

Get the idea my friend I dont want anyone to feel they cant be apart just participate in the challenge and share what you learn.

Cheers!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mmm it's not that i am running state of the art equipment i don't know i think collecting lighting systems is my new hobby even if not all in use lol..............i love htg lol


----------



## degenerative_disc

Well my friend there has to be a certain level of trust amongst us with this.
Take a look at what your running in operation right now. that means everything from the paint it took to do the walls the lights your running the pail your plants are in and put a dollar figure to it if it adds up to be more then $500 honestly then your not a hobbo grower. doesnt mean you cant take a light your not useing in the back room and seeing what you can do with it and improvise on the rest you need.

Become a McGiver so to speak!


Cheers!!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

We need to find out fro tcbud or Hamster Lewis or Pcduck how they set their clubs up I see they are the ones who decide who gets in on there club.

I thought Hick would help us with it.

Cheers!!!


----------



## mojavemama

Excellent idea! I definitely fit the bill here. Let's help make it fly! This will be a big help to a great many of us who have to live within budget constraints---especially in this economy today.


----------



## mojavemama

DD, I think you should make Art's membership conditional on his donning his tinfoil hat again! I've been missing that hat something fierce.....


----------



## Locked

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> We need to find out fro tcbud or Hamster Lewis or Pcduck how they set their clubs up I see they are the ones who decide who gets in on there club.
> 
> I thought Hick would help us with it.
> 
> Cheers!!!



You need to PM Hick and tell him your ideas for the club...he will then bring it up to MarP I believe and then get back to you.


----------



## midnight_toker

I just started my frugal, lotech GJ


----------



## PsyJiM

Cool Idea bro i like it and defenitly you can count me in !!! :aok:


----------



## degenerative_disc

Ok thanks hamster I will do that right now!

and Thanks all who are interested I look forward in this clubs creation to help out all the little people maybe we will call ourselves the umpa lumpas LOL

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Ok folks!!!

I have PM Hick with the request!

Art get your tinfoil hat ready, I trust you will be wearing it when we elect a president for the group!!!

Lets hope they allow it folks!

cheers!!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Nothing Yet? Sad.

Cheers!!!

Will wait I guess hum de dum hum de dum etc etc...


----------



## ArtVandolay

mojavemama said:
			
		

> DD, I think you should make Art's membership conditional on his donning his tinfoil hat again! I've been missing that hat something fierce.....



I think all the club members are going to need a tin foil hat.  As club mind control safety officer wannabe, any one not wearing a TFH is a security risk :hubba:


----------



## degenerative_disc

And thats a wrap!!!! Art has revealed the TINFOIL HAT!!!!

You are in charge of security!!!

Welcome aboard 

Cheers!!!


Still waiting though from the mods?


----------



## zem

lol tinfoil hat looks so funny haha


----------



## degenerative_disc

Sorry about this though!

Just FYI and who I am in real life (Nobody knows)

I dont wait well!!! So please Hick help us out before I but my foot in my mouth again!!!

My background has always been Geter done!!! And take no prisoners!!!

lets leave it at that, I am very complicated.

Seen much chose not to talk!

cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Well Hick its your call! I leave it to you and MarsP!!!

Goodnight and godspeed!

Cheers!!


----------



## nvthis

Alright! This club is _worthless_ without pics!!!!!


----------



## PieRsquare

degenerative_disc, if you look at the other "club" posts, they are nothing more than a thread named with the name of the "club". 

Just start a thread called "Poor mans growers Club" or whatever you want to call the "Club" and the posts in that thread will be your member posts. That's all any of them are.


----------



## GeezerBudd

What if I already had a light from a previous grow?
Would the cost count in this grow?
If it does, I think I might not have crossed over into the blueblood grower category-lol
Let me get the receipt file.
da dum dum de dum dum...........

Gb


----------



## nvthis

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> "Poor mans growers Club"


 
lol "The He Man Money Haters Club" LMAO "The Broke 'N' Toke"!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay

nvthis said:
			
		

> ... LMAO "The Broke 'N' Toke"!!!



That has a real nice ring to it


----------



## degenerative_disc

Yes it does thats got ring to it!

The Broke and toke Club

Ok thats a sign to move forward with this thanks nvthis!!

Lets start collecting club name ideas and after we get about 4 or 5 good ones I will post a pole thread and we will vote on it. I believe in the voice of many not just the voice of one.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jericho

I Like that. The Broke and Toke Club.


----------



## degenerative_disc

So lets start with what we have but we need a couple more

nvthis suggests "The Broke N Toke Club"
DD suggests " The Hobbo Growers Club"


----------



## degenerative_disc

Hey Geezer

The way I think it will work is the operation your going to run has to have NOT costed more the $500 bucks.

So get a pad and piece of paper stand in the doorway of your room and start writing down what you paid for everything your using so for example

Light u use= $100
white paint on walls= $20
pots your beans are in=$4
fan= $15

etc etc etc

add it all up and if it comes under $500 take a pic of the operation post it and we will be able to see how down scaled you are and judge wether your telling the truth and your in or something to that effect. I sure others here might have a better way and if so please provide your ideas as to how membership takes place. 

I think the BHC club does it similar. The have to take a pic of the Bong they use or something like that.


Chees!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

OK folks!

Update.

I have received response from Mr. Hick and he has expressed some valid points with some pros as well as cons to forming a club. He will be speaking to marsp and the staff to decide to allow or not.

I do respect his point of view but also expressed our side a little more to clarify the meaning of such a club and its goal to help the little guys.

We will have to wait for the decision of the Mods.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

other sites already have this and it seems to me  a million  threads started but no one ever comes back to them  what were the cons hick said? I like this site and love the peoplei have been to rolitup an others  you get no help from a million users.....just do not want our home to chance much....what do you all think


----------



## PieRsquare

Part of the down side I can see coming with it is that people would post things in that thread that normally would be posted in areas of the forum more suited for that information.

Like if someone posted information about germination in their "poor mans setup" instead of posting it in the germination area. No one else on the entire site could benefit from it's Q&A because they would have no idea it was even there unless they were interested in the main theme of the thread which has nothing to do with germination.

Why not start a thread with a title called something like "How to build an inexpensive system", and just go with that? It doesn't need Hicks approval or Marps or anyone elses that way, it's not a "Club", but just a thread about specific information? What's with the need to call it a club?


----------



## degenerative_disc

There isent a need I just thought much like the BHC (Bong Hitters Club) I think thats what its called they formed it to show off there unique bongs and such. Also the Tent Growers Club does the same thing. i meerly thought that a unique club thread started focusing on growers who grow with simple DIY systems could have a commen place to help each other and share Ideas on how to grow if you have limited means or limited funds. I am a self proclaimed Hobbo grower and if you saw my setup last year I grew amazing budd last year with hardly any money and limited resourses. I was proud and would like to share my ideas and sucsess with other who cant afford those $1000+ setups. Thats my only goal for my suggestion of a club of sorts. I am proud of my achievments in growing with next to nothing.


Cheers!!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

Oh and yes Piersquared
That was one of Hicks concerns as well that someone would say something intelligent (it happens from time to time) in the middle of a 300 page thread and if someone wanted to find that inteligent thought they would have to lefe through all those pages to find it. Yes a con I guess. My suggestion is not to say anything inteligent in the thread :aok:

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jericho

IMO if the search was working properly then they could narrow there search to the post inside the thread. wouldn't be hard to locate.


----------



## PieRsquare

Jericho said:
			
		

> IMO if the search was working properly then they could narrow there search to the post inside the thread. wouldn't be hard to locate.


The search is easy. All you have to do is use "_" marks around your search criteria and tell it to find POSTS, not THREADS. It works perfectly for me that way.


----------



## Jericho

I know how the search works. however it has its days when it stops working. others have complained about it as well. 

If it is working then it is a good way to find the answer without reading 300 pages of info, as i said above.


----------



## PieRsquare

Jericho said:
			
		

> I know how the search works. however it has its days when it stops working. others have complained about it as well.
> 
> If it is working then it is a good way to find the answer without reading 300 pages of info, as i said above.


I must be the luckiest guy in the world. The search has never failed to work for me. No problem man.


----------



## Jericho

> I must be the luckiest guy in the world. The search has never failed to work for me. No problem man.



Well then it will not be a problem as you previusly pointed out.



> Part of the down side I can see coming with it is that people would post things in that thread that normally would be posted in areas of the forum more suited for that information.
> 
> Like if someone posted information about germination in their "poor mans setup" instead of posting it in the germination area. No one else on the entire site could benefit from it's Q&A because they would have no idea it was even there unless they were interested in the main theme of the thread which has nothing to do with germination.
> 
> Why not start a thread with a title called something like "How to build an inexpensive system", and just go with that? It doesn't need Hicks approval or Marps or anyone elses that way, it's not a "Club", but just a thread about specific information? What's with the need to call it a club?



Peace


----------



## PieRsquare

Jericho said:
			
		

> Well then it will not be a problem as you previusly pointed out. Peace


 That's true man. Heck, Marp might as well just not use any sections in the forum then, and everyone could just use the search in one massive thread on the site. Thanks for getting me on the right path.

Peace


----------



## Jericho

You seem to be getting a little sensitive to a comment that we both agree on. 

So DD if MarP brings that up as a point we have a solution to it and plus the group would not be advising on how to do a low budget grows it would only be showing them off and commenting on them. 

If anyone has questions or ideas they can be posted on the main forum. 

Just an idea of a solution to a problem.


----------



## degenerative_disc

Ok friends/family

I think we are all on the right path here and we are all on the quest for great budd. I hope we get what we are looking for and the ability to show off our small but effective set ups and are also able to help each other grow when we find ourselves with little or no means. Hey someone operating a 5000+ set up could find themselves jobless one day and in need of a hobbo/cheap way to grow his meds thus making our ability and knowledge usefull.

Big guys have knowledge on how to do Big! Little guys have knowledge on how to do Little!
We can learn from each other as needed I prefer to be an Umpa Lumpa (Little Guy)

Its all for the grow my friends and the knowledge it takes to get there!

Cheers friends!


----------



## kaotik

i think a ghetto growing thread  (or whatever you want to call it  ) would be good for posting idea's for others. but the more i think about it as a club, the mods probably have it right.. be a useless thread if there was some idea's scattered amongst a lot of blah blah blah. 

but if everyone wanted to do a thread of ideas/tips for growing on a tight budget i think it could be usefull. as long as that's what it was and didn't turn into another chat thread.


----------



## degenerative_disc

I am sure we will recieve a decission on this anytime now:confused2: 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## LEFTHAND

*GGC.. there ya go call er that.. the GGC ghetto growers club.. and do er up like hampster did with TGC ..... if theres going to be talk about hydro or such it should still be posted in hydro.. or lights.. but no reason you cant start a "club" to share your ghetto boxes and grows.. as long as the proper info goes to the rest of the site..
LH*


----------



## degenerative_disc

I sence the MODS wish me to be silent and pursue this no further with thier lack of response! 


Sorry NOT!!!!

I would like an answer from you!!!! If your here to monitor us and watch our every move then answer us when we speek or when we ask you a question!!!!

We wish to create a group in your website much like others here such as TGC, BHC etc etc....

I am the type of person that alows a little leeway when it comes to Management or idiots!!! One in the same in my life!

They have it, why cant we? Make a decission! And make it now. I dont kiss anyones #$%^#!

I am a valued member who is here to help and participate in its growth.

Get of your @#* and make the decission!!!

I thank you for your anticipated cooperation with this request!!!

Cheers!!

Sorry but I believe in freedom of speech and I will speek against things that are not right!!! We would like an answer to OUR question!!!! We would like a group for Hobbo Grower/Getto Growers/ or even/ Broke and toke growers!!!!!!

You pin the little man down and see what happend! Sorry but I have no patience for Idiots or &$%^%Holes in my life! Make a decission and GET ER DONE!!!!


DONE;

Cheers!!!  (Maybe my last one ,love you all but enough is enough! I have a GOD I believe in! and they arnt here!) 

One who governs or manages should be fair and JUST and open to ideas from those around him!!

I commanded troops in Places that only heros go!! I listened to them and they listened to me! We all came home under my comand!!!


Sorry but pissed off at the lack of Love here fro the MODS!!!

Cheers to those I( love!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay

I have the rope tied to the ceiling fan and I'm on my way for a chair, DD...


----------



## GeezerBudd

Degenerative disc,
Thanks for clearing me up on the requirements for under 500 grow.
I think you guys just need to relax and let the mods decide about it. Yes, I'm sure they are reading our posts-thats one thing they are there for-but they are'nt trying to silence you.

And the point about the information being in a club-type thread is a valid point.
Recently, there have been certain subjects brought up in TGC, which I thought would be beneficial to other members of the forum who were'nt in TGC.
One suggestion you could make, and by this I mean I am only loosely suggesting,
Have the club thread started in the DYI section.
Also in your opening thread, be sure to emphasize how the DYI will be a big part of the club-I'm guessing that you already know that.
Just relax man, It sometimes takes management a while to make decisions-they have to consider worst-case scenarios and all that good stuff.
later,
Gb
P.S. I'm getting the note pad-lol


----------



## degenerative_disc

No I am gettig pissed!!!

Sorry but I am very militant in my background and enough is enough!

GET IT DONE!!!

Management what a joke!! 


Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc

OH by the way dont do it ART!!!!!

We would be lost with out you!!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Degenerative disc,
> Thanks for clearing me up on the requirements for under 500 grow.
> I think you guys just need to relax and let the mods decide about it. Yes, I'm sure they are reading our posts-thats one thing they are there for-but they are'nt trying to silence you.
> 
> And the point about the information being in a club-type thread is a valid point.
> Recently, there have been certain subjects brought up in TGC, which I thought would be beneficial to other members of the forum who were'nt in TGC.
> One suggestion you could make, and by this I mean I am only loosely suggesting,
> Have the club thread started in the DYI section.
> Also in your opening thread, be sure to emphasize how the DYI will be a big part of the club-I'm guessing that you already know that.
> Just relax man, It sometimes takes management a while to make decisions-they have to consider worst-case scenarios and all that good stuff.
> later,
> Gb
> P.S. I'm getting the note pad-lol



Hey, there, DD .  I agree - start a Hobbo Grower thread, I'll post mine there!  You have a way to go to beat me :hubba:.  Clarify the rules, here's what I understand:

- the cost of everything in the _setup_ - grow space (if you paid extra for it), lights, clamps, fixtures, spray paint, wire nuts, everything needed to put the plants in and pay the electricity bill.

I'm in.  I think I win, too  though I'm happy to see cheaper!  I need to amend my post for a few things I forgot :hubba:.  Let the games begin :hubba:


----------



## degenerative_disc

Your the man ART!!!!

Let me calm down tonight my friend and in the morning decide if I am going to continue here or move on to other places. I have enough knowlege but would hate to lose my friends here.

Let me sleep on it!

Cheers!!!


----------



## zem

:spit::chillpill: DD you wana move to other board try suggest a new group there and see what kind of a response you would get there maybe theyr right, such a decision needs time i would imagine they need to send each others messages and replies and get a final decision so you should chill and wait a bit  eace:


----------



## Rosebud

I will have to figure for sure, but mine was under 500.00. I think it works great. It paid for itself real quick.


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I will have to figure for sure, but mine was under 500.00. I think it works great. It paid for itself real quick.


:confused2: :huh:


----------



## jackson1

I love you all, your my family, I hate you all, I'm leaving if I don't get everything I want and you don't post in my threads and give your seeds away but i tell no one, it's my policy, you all are drug dealers, Ok, i'm not leaving but I hate the MODS now because I'm not getting what I want again, I'm complicated, I have no patients when I don't get my way, oh and I am very militant............. :holysheep: 

I don't see a single problem at all with you having a group. Come on MODS give him a go.........Lol

Remember, freedom of speech, you're for it, remember, DD.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

jackson1 said:
			
		

> I love you all, your my family, I hate you all, I'm leaving if I don't get everything I want and you don't post in my threads and give your seeds away but i tell no one, it's my policy, you all are drug dealers, Ok, i'm not leaving but I hate the MODS now because I'm not getting what I want again, I'm complicated, I have no patients when I don't get my way, oh and I am very militant............. :holysheep:
> 
> I don't see a single problem at all with you having a group. Come on MODS give him a go.........Lol
> 
> Remember, freedom of speech, your for it, remember, DD.



:yeahthat:

:rofl:

good god DD...  Every time your train goes off the tracks it starts like this...   take a chill pill :chillpill: and relax or you'll be posting another grovelling apology after pushing everyone's button...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We all need to just grow diggity dank & medicate...  Give it some time, bud. 

Peace!


----------



## Hick

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I sence the MODS wish me to be silent and pursue this no further with thier lack of response!
> 
> 
> Sorry NOT!!!!
> 
> I would like an answer from you!!!! If your here to monitor us and watch our every move then answer us when we speek or when we ask you a question!!!!
> 
> We wish to create a group in your website much like others here such as TGC, BHC etc etc....
> 
> I am the type of person that alows a little leeway when it comes to Management or idiots!!! One in the same in my life!
> 
> They have it, why cant we? Make a decission! And make it now. I dont kiss anyones #$%^#!
> 
> I am a valued member who is here to help and participate in its growth.
> 
> Get of your @#* and make the decission!!!
> 
> I thank you for your anticipated cooperation with this request!!!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sorry but I believe in freedom of speech and I will speek against things that are not right!!! We would like an answer to OUR question!!!! We would like a group for Hobbo Grower/Getto Growers/ or even/ Broke and toke growers!!!!!!
> 
> You pin the little man down and see what happend! Sorry but I have no patience for Idiots or &$%^%Holes in my life! Make a decission and GET ER DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> DONE;
> 
> Cheers!!!  (Maybe my last one ,love you all but enough is enough! I have a GOD I believe in! and they arnt here!)
> 
> One who governs or manages should be fair and JUST and open to ideas from those around him!!
> 
> I commanded troops in Places that only heros go!! I listened to them and they listened to me! We all came home under my comand!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry but pissed off at the lack of Love here fro the MODS!!!
> 
> Cheers to those I( love!!!



I DO NOT respond or cater to "demands"....  
and attacks on the administration certainly does your position no good, nor does it encourage promptness in answering your 'request'.
We all have a life .. a "real" life to contend with. It sometimes requires a few days for the staff to all get together with discussion. We do not yeild to threats or demands. 
 If you can't or refuse to have a little patience, you are "most certainly" _free_ to move on. 
I appreciate your "service", but that doesn't give you a right to delegate any authority or give you 'priority' here. Nor does it excuse your berating comments.


----------



## nouvellechef

LOL. E-drama. Grow some dank and shut it. Tired on kid non sense on somewhere fun I like to chill for awhile, talk about growing some chronic. I suggest if you arent producing dank, focus on that rather than how kool can we make a $500 set up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I sence the MODS wish me to be silent and pursue this no further with thier lack of response!
> 
> 
> Sorry NOT!!!!
> 
> I would like an answer from you!!!! If your here to monitor us and watch our every move then answer us when we speek or when we ask you a question!!!!
> 
> We wish to create a group in your website much like others here such as TGC, BHC etc etc....
> 
> I am the type of person that alows a little leeway when it comes to Management or idiots!!! One in the same in my life!
> 
> They have it, why cant we? Make a decission! And make it now. I dont kiss anyones #$%^#!
> 
> I am a valued member who is here to help and participate in its growth.
> 
> Get of your @#* and make the decission!!!
> 
> I thank you for your anticipated cooperation with this request!!!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sorry but I believe in freedom of speech and I will speek against things that are not right!!! We would like an answer to OUR question!!!! We would like a group for Hobbo Grower/Getto Growers/ or even/ Broke and toke growers!!!!!!
> 
> You pin the little man down and see what happend! Sorry but I have no patience for Idiots or &$%^%Holes in my life! Make a decission and GET ER DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> DONE;
> 
> Cheers!!!  (Maybe my last one ,love you all but enough is enough! I have a GOD I believe in! and they arnt here!)
> 
> One who governs or manages should be fair and JUST and open to ideas from those around him!!
> 
> I commanded troops in Places that only heros go!! I listened to them and they listened to me! We all came home under my comand!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry but pissed off at the lack of Love here fro the MODS!!!
> 
> Cheers to those I( love!!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:  LOL--How to Win Friends and Influence People :rofl::rofl::rofl:  Do you truly hope to accomplish anything by calling the mods idiots and a-holes?  We are not here to "monitor you and watch your every move".  We are not management--we do not get paid.  

I'm sorry, this is just too comical.  Don't you have REAL things in your life to worry about?  How old are you _really_?  You sound like a spoiled little boy who is going to take his ball and  go home if everyone doesn't play by your rules.

Also, you should be ashamed of this post.  It is rude, inconsiderate, childish, and uncalled for.  Your request had NOT been ignored.  It was being addressed with no final decision yet.


----------



## greener pastures

Wow what a thead very helpful. Unless somebody gives me just the basics I just dont see how you can grow indoor organic med quality bud for under $500. A good dehumidifier alone is about $200 Earth juice nutes $100 now I need everthing else>Come on. How about dig a hole put a seed in it and wait. Shovel $7.99, seed possibly free, sunshine free, total $7.99 beat that. Thanks All GP


----------



## LEFTHAND

*you better start suckin up DD and kissing that Arse.. lol.. 
the mods are here to make sure the site runs properly and to keep jerks out..
hate to say it bro but youve come off as a jerk..
im not coming at you rude i hope but more of an eye opener..
if i was to say DD you dumb Arse whats with the tin pans.. 100w hps'es stupid.. you would take to offence or just flat out ignore me.. after reporting me to the mods.. lol the MODS the ones who keep shet in order..
good luck to yas DD and i will be watching your grow..
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND

greener pastures said:
			
		

> Wow what a thead very helpful. Unless somebody gives me just the basics I just dont see how you can grow indoor organic med quality bud for under $500. A good dehumidifier alone is about $200 Earth juice nutes $100 now I need everthing else>Come on. How about dig a hole put a seed in it and wait. Shovel $7.99, seed possibly free, sunshine free, total $7.99 beat that. Thanks All GP


 
*oh easially man.. EASY!!!!!!! ...*
*500$ i started with that and improved.. its all in how you shop and what you buy... *
*there was a guy on here that said.. pot growers are the best recyclers... we can take anything and everything and use it or make something from it.. once you get a light and a fan all you need to thnk now is were/what and how.. maybe who .. lol but an old dresser for a box.. umm armuor (however you spell it) works great..heck even a U-haul box . its all in the shopping and planning..*
*thats what MJ is all about "planning"*
*LH*


----------



## greener pastures

Thanks Left Hand I recycle everthing i use down to the trimmings for composting, run off for lawn, veggies ,flower beds ect..  I make it a rule to waist nothing.  Thanks GP


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

greener pastures said:
			
		

> Wow what a thead very helpful. Unless somebody gives me just the basics I just dont see how you can grow indoor organic med quality bud for under $500. A good dehumidifier alone is about $200 Earth juice nutes $100 now I need everthing else>Come on. How about dig a hole put a seed in it and wait. Shovel $7.99, seed possibly free, sunshine free, total $7.99 beat that. Thanks All GP



I did a scrog grow in a closet that I spent well under $500 on (not organic).  Although I don't have my exact costs, it went something like this:

Plywood/2 x 2s/paint for box (in closet) - $50
4' 4 tube T5 - $150
Dual 150W HPS in cooltube - $40
Exhaust Fan - $10
Intake/Circulation Fan - $8
10 gal tote - $5
Scrog screen - $4
Air pump/air stones/tubing - $20
Net Pots/Hydrotron - $5
GH Flora 3 Part nutes - $40

I try to DIY everything I can and look for bargains otherwise.  Some of these costs are over-estimated a bit also, like the HPS lights were closer to $20, but I found some incredible bargains and had some other stuff on hand.  

I ended up with a decent yield with this set-up.


----------



## the chef

DD....your doing it again brother, toke it up! You'll feel better! The most expesive things in my grows are my tents. $89 a piece on e-bay.


----------



## Locked

It was not hard to see that forced vacation coming for DD...I hope he gets it together...more MJ less alcohol DD....


----------



## Rosebud

:yeahthat: :

Zem, you didn't like my succinct response?  :doh: lol
What I had meant to say was that I think my setup was under 500 dollars, but I would have to go back and look at receipts to be sure. I wouldn't know how to figure for all the stuff I already have to garden with, ie ferts, growing bags, etc. Sorry if I was lame.

DD, I think your idea is a good one, but the fast anger I feel from you isn't going to make me want to join. I hope you feel better soon. Breathe. I do think your idea could help some people...
I don't know how becoming the tin hat will be on me.


----------



## Jericho

Lol DD brother, slow down hehe. i used to mod a site for about 5 years and you wouldn't believe how hard it is to get all the mods to be online at the same time. especially when they spread around the world. 

I think its a great idea to have a club for us people who like to keep the price down. i do agree that it should be in the DIY section. that will also avoid people asking for advice on non start up things. 

and why dont we nominate some one so that if something use full or critical is said the start a new thread in the relevant forum and update it with the posters name. simple. that will keep it nice and clean. 

Just a few suggestions. and Dd no need for you to go any were. We all want this club and agree it would be fair to have it. its just how its run and whats put there that I'm presuming is the mods worry. 

Peace all and patience. If it dont come naturaly then toke up and let mother nature help.


----------



## OldHippieChick

I see he has been banned.


----------



## Hick

only temporarily ohc. I hope he returns with new found respect for our members and staff. 
 It went beyond what transpired on the board..


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for telling us, I didn't know. Poor Dd, I hope he feels better.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks for telling us, I didn't know. Poor Dd, I hope he feels better.



I really felt sorry for him the first half dozen times...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I still do when it comes right down to it but my tolerance wears down with every meltdown...

Peace!


----------



## OldHippieChick

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> I really felt sorry for him the first half dozen times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still do when it comes right down to it but my tolerance wears down with every meltdown...
> 
> Peace!



I agree. 
I'm impressed by the Mods restraint.


----------



## Locked

I think most peoples patience gets worn thin when he goes off the deep end like that...I hope he gets some help dealing with his demons...whether those are mental or come from the bottle...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

hick,,,, I know  how  hard it is to  keep  10 people   moving in the  right  direction....sucks haven to make   decisions   like that but   does   set   a  goo  model  no  need to  be  "militant"  or   even agressive   that  is 100% opposit  of  what  my  whole  mentality  of  weed  is,,,  its aboutb  sharing  friends,  body,mind for  others  its  just  meds  for some  it is  like  crack  i  guess,,,,,  some ofthe  mods do  come  accross  hard  but hevy is  the  head..i love all  of you and  have learnedso much some  of my  best teachers  or mentors were  a holes  it  dont mean  you still  cant   take  all  their  knowledge....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

and otherb  sites have a  ghetto grow i personaly  hate  the  trem  ghetto  prob  cuse I  grew  up in  on,,,, and i loved  it and it  did not hold me back  if anything  gave me a  reason....  cheep grows are not  cheep what   one can do  for 1000  another  who  is pacient,  broke,  or  like  me  just fn CHEEP. i do  it myself cause ican a lot of people  who  are sick  or  whatever cnt to grow inexpencivly is easy but you  do  have  to be a little handy... nd  like i  saidi love the forum  the info lots of info  for   how many   5 10 peoplke to go  through  thinkthemods get a bum but people hve to directnger someplace and seemed dd had a lot ....  i  hope  he comes backk art you think he will???????loveya  by   bbb


----------



## ArtVandolay

DD, my friend!  Chill out!  We're a bunch of stoners in someone else's house.  And even if we're not in someone else's house, we know better than to deal with any situation with conflict?  Conflict begets more of the same!  We're all friends here .

I know you ran out of meds and I wish I could help (because I can :hubba.  But we're your friends!  You had a great idea.  Patience.  Wheels turn slowly.  More often than not, that's a good thing.  In case I didn't mention it, I like Broke-n-Toke :hubba: Over!


----------



## zem

yeah i like "broke n'toke" idea too, i couldnt understand why DD got angry so quickly, the idea was being discussed and at least it was respected by everyone as a good idea, it's the first time i see DD on rampage so i feel sorry for him getting banned   sadly the mods have a 100 valid reasons to do what they did but somehow i feel like DD is a good guy who's having some problems and lack of meds is makin it harder on him so he's always on the verge of exploding lol i wish he gets unbanned soon


----------



## Hick

"Broke-'n-Toke" group is formed. Art will be serving as interim group leader. All join requests will be directed to him for now at least.
  I've no doubt DD is a "good" guy.


----------



## the chef

:aok: :48:


----------



## nouvellechef

Can I have a pimp growers club?


----------



## the chef

:huh:  How do you grow a pimp?:huh:


----------



## Hick

.. minor _glitch_. but it should be ready for inception by this evening


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hick said:
			
		

> .. minor _glitch_. but it should be ready for inception by this evening


 
Tried to do it without smoking a joint first didn't you? :laugh:


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

see  if he only waited,,,  he would have gotten exactly what he wanted....  kids todays lesson is about patience....


----------



## zem

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> see  if he only waited,,,  he would have gotten exactly what he wanted....  kids todays lesson is about patience....


lol


----------



## Jericho

Cool a group i can be a part of hehe. do we pm art or wait for thread to be started? 
What forum u gonna set it up in hick?


----------



## Herm

I can't belive I almost missed this thread.


----------



## ArtVandolay

OK, while we're waiting for a little glitch to be fixed, let's chat a minute...

It's only fair to run all this by our friend DD who is currently in the MP jail :hubba: but will be sprung shortly to run for president.  Or run from the president - I get confused sometimes.  Well lots of times.  OK, most of the time.

Speaking of time, in the meantime, here are my thoughts, let's hear yours!

It seems to me we're after the _grow setup itself_ - everything needed to put plant(s) in/under and plug it in.  So...

NOT airstones, pots, air pumps, etc.  Also not soil, amendments, nutes, reservoirs, etc.  (We all know a real broke-n-toke grow will involve Miracle Grow soil and water, anyway :hubba

YES light(s), fan(s), light timer(s), ducting, paint, clamps...

Stuff laying around the house that gets incorporated into a grow space seems to me to be the holy grail here and deserves highlighting in some way, followed by garage sale/craigslist steals.  But I hope we don't see too many 1000 watt HPS already in a cool tube for $30 off craigslist

I don't think spending $501 on your grow area disqualifies you from the group.  We don't want to end up in an argument about stuff that doesn't matter.  It's the _spirit _of the broke-n-toke grow we want and I'm confident we all know one when we see one.

If it were up to me, we'd list all of the components making up the grow space without any $ amount.  We all know about how much a 4 or 6" ducting elbow and 10 foot piece of vent hose costs?  Save the $ numbers for things worth highlighting - either $50 400 watt hps or a $400 hps setup with everything else costing about $100 more.

Finally, this would be thread I would head straight to if I was a beginner.  Little knowledge, lots of enthusiasm looking to get my feet wet and give it a go, quickly and cheaply.  Once we smoke our own, well, I don't want to preach to the choir :hubba: 

One final note even though I said finally above - it will be important that we not say anything potentially helpful or useful to a wider audience here.  Do not bury pics of your 400 grams dried weigh AK47 here!

Next?


----------



## the chef

[quoteDo not bury pics of your 400 grams dried weigh AK47 pics here!

Next?[/quote]...ok................


----------



## ArtVandolay

Nice plant, chef :hubba:  LMAO.  Reminds me of mgfcom's DP WW male plant


----------



## Locked

Art how about guest appearances by people not in the group because they don't come close to the cap but maybe they hve come up with something *Hoboish* to share? It might just be a cool way to use pipe cleaners and rubber bands or something like a heads up on something cheap online...


----------



## ArtVandolay

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Art how about guest appearances by people not in the group because they don't come close to the cap but maybe they hve come up with something *Hoboish* to share? It might just be a cool way to use pipe cleaners and rubber bands or something like a heads up on something cheap online...



I think that's exactly the kind of thing we're looking for, HL!  As a knowledgeable someone here I respect who's name escapes me at the moment said, those _other _sites have budget grow sections (I'm paraphrasing here) but well, we're waaay budgeter, brokerer and cleverer :hubba:.  And I don't see why many of you tent growers can't qualify for Broke-n-Toke either


----------



## Droopy Dog

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> see  if he only waited,,,  he would have gotten exactly what he wanted....  kids todays lesson is about patience....


:yeahthat: 

In all things. :aok: 

A lot of new growers sure seem to lack it and usually resulting in HELP !!!!  threads. 

Instant Gratification and growing don't seem to do well together. 

DD


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Hamster, like the Popsicle sticks my husband cut the ends and made them very handy low stress training aids. Fun. Very HOBOISH.

I am liking this Art, thank you.


----------



## nouvellechef

Puff's lightboard should be a must have sticky in there. Thought he said he was gonna do one.


----------



## HippyInEngland

I have just sat and read all through this.

I have been here almost 3 years and seen many short fuses burn quickly with frustration.

All short fuses get the same cooling off period, some come back with a more accepting knowledge of how the forum is ran, some come back just to have one final roar before having their membership terminated.

I hope DD does not do the latter.

I have the highest respect for all Mods, I have witnessed many difficult situations they have been put in, sometimes a Mod needs to openly come down on a member to make the member realise that they are here simply as a guest, not a fixture that gives them a right to say things outlandish.

What we as 'Guests' do not realise is that what we read openly on the boards often has many PM's back and forth between the relevant Mod and member that we do not see, and I am quite sure that sometimes no holding back is given from both sides.

Sometimes the pot simmers, sometimes it boils over, but whatever happens, someone has to grab the hot handle and take it off the heat.

eace:


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

I am a first time grower and plan on saying leave me alone concerning lights (just a disclaimer), so don't do it!

With 3 years of saving seeds and 2 years of research, I plan on SCROGing to completion with the following:

So far:
2 bags of top soil: $5
2 fluorescent 40W plant tubes: $13
MG 30-10-10: $5
Molasses: $3
3 five gallon/2 one gallon pots: free
8 spouted seeds: free
Sams 15-30-15: free
C&F thermo/relative humidity meter: free
2 duo fluorescent tube holders: free
6 general purpose tubes: free
Tall ocillating fan: free
Window fan: free
Heater: free
AC unit: free
2 CFLs: free
and incense to burn in the last 3 weeks: also free

Not everything listed is being or will be used.

Planned items: red worms, Fish emultions, kelp extracts, humates, worm leachate, rooting hormone for cloning, 4 more plant light tubes, 1 more tube holder, and a partridge and a pear tree.

I'm not looking for MMJ, I'd settle for just clippings if that all these lights provide. Water cure them and smoke em' up.


----------



## Roddy

MT, I really don't imagine the answers changing much and I apologize that they're not what you want to hear....good luck, my friend!

Incense won't likely cover the smell enough if you get to that point, you might want to re-think that part as well....


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

Roddy said:
			
		

> MT, I really don't imagine the answers changing much and I apologize that they're not what you want to hear....good luck, my friend!
> 
> Incense won't likely cover the smell enough if you get to that point, you might want to re-think that part as well....



Quit stalking me Roddy. I abandoned my thread and came here to get away from you all. Geeze! Harping little trolles!


----------



## ozzydiodude

MT, It's not trolling when ppl are giving you answer even wheh they are not the answer you want. Suck it up and except the truth.


----------



## Roddy

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> Quit stalking me Roddy. I abandoned my thread and came here to get away from you all. Geeze! Harping little trolles!



MT, that comment was given with sincerity, I am sorry the answers you heard were not what you wished for, I am wishing you luck and I am telling you to re-think the incense. 

The funny thing, you came to ME in im saying you felt I knew what the little people needed for growing....and now call me a troll for trying to help. Sad, but true!

I'll not bother you again in ANY thread again, please don't fear returning to your own thread....and don't hate the truth, my friend!

Even going as far as taking back positive rep, the info turned bad since the time you realized I wasn't giving the answer you needed?


----------



## tcbud

Med, red worms like to eat newspapers.  Nice wet newspapers.

Good luck to you.


----------



## nouvellechef

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> Quit stalking me Roddy. I abandoned my thread and came here to get away from you all. Geeze! Harping little trolles!



Haha. More like embarrassed to keep it going.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

Common people!! I never disliked the truth. I'll admit the truth to the top of the world! MH is best for veging and HPS is best for flowering, I never said anything contrary to that. I just said to quit keeping the lights topic going, i'm trying to move past it. It's not that I didn't like the advice, I thanked them for the advice and moved on, they didn't. Then when I come here to get away from the constant harrassment, they follow me to a thread that has been quite inactive; this is harrassment and I'm really getting pissed off. I haven't taken back any +rep but whoever continues to harrass me is gonna get reported to the mods. I came to MP because it seemed like a good place to relax but obviously I was misled. If someone takes your advice then fine; if you think they don't, just move on!


----------



## DM613

hi,do you know me?I think you must have never know me,I am new here,you will be familiar with me in the future,please remmember me,I am dmjy510,a special name and it is easy to keep it in mind.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This is not harassment.  I am sorry you do not like the advise we have given you, but without proper light, everything else is moot.

You might also want to read the site rules--no bad language is our #1 rule...


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is not harassment.  I am sorry you do not like the advise we have given you, but without proper light, everything else is moot.
> 
> You might also want to read the site rules--no bad language is our #1 rule...



I'm sorry I overlooked reading the rules as sites tend to fill rules up with mostly useless info and nobody typically reads the whole list just like nobody reads a 6" thick bill before it's passed in congress. Being a marijuana forum I assumed it was like other similar forums which don't have this type of censoring as it's members are of age. When I saw I made the mistake I corrected it. Unlike your mistake of whether or not I like the advice. I am advised not to use use marijuana because of it's criminal consequences; I respect this advice, I just would rather live my own way in the beliefs that I have. In the same regard as using fluorescent plant lights. You are the one that doesn't like my advice of leaving me be when it comes to lighting, and yes it is harrassment. Nobody used this thread for months, I come here and request membership in the group and you, along with everyone else, follows me and continues to harrass me.

When it comes down to it, it's just a matter of control; you cannot let something go if it's not being done your way. Just like the government doesn't let medical users use a medicine because they aren't using their sanctioned medicines. I can vegetate all I want under these lights and clip leaves if I want, water cure, then smoke and recieve a comfortable feeling of relatation. I've done it before with a friends clippings and he used fluorescents. You enjoy your heavily dependant, high tolerance addiction and leave me be to enjoy it my way. I still haven't seen any advice on soil which is much more important than lights. If it's growing, it's lit; soil might be what kills it if I don't monitor it right. Why would a consumer nation like ours get away with selling plant lights that claim to vegetate (and flower) plants when they don't. Yes, your right, when it comes to budding these lights won't make massive buds. But I cannot afford a HPS. When I am able to afford it I will buy it. I do not have the ability now so I will grow for vegetative leaves and then flower for a little treat.

I do have my hopes on a 430W son agro HPS in the future, and I might be able to afford it in 2-3 months when college loans come in, but I needed to get the correct fluorescents now while the plants need proper colors. When I said that I changed my mind about the HPS, I was refering to a cheap $50 getup. I don't want to get enough lights for 1 plant because 10 plants risk the same penalties in my state. I could affort 1 light for that price or just get the proper spectrum now and focus on a HPS when that time comes.

You said I can vegetate as long as I want and I've read where the older the plant is before flowering, the more potent the bud. My goal for now is to make the canopy as wide and thin (2 inch max) as possible so I can have decent roots when I get the HPS. Like you all said, do it right; why would I waste $50 bucks on a light when I'll need 4 or 5 of them in the long run, less money for a 430 son agro.


----------



## dman1234

Do you smoke leaves  ?


----------



## dman1234

you sure picked a good thread to use, the OP has a lot of history here at MP.


----------



## kaotik

even in his absence, DD's legacy of confusing threads continue to confuse me


----------



## nouvellechef

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I overlooked reading the rules as sites tend to fill rules up with mostly useless info and nobody typically reads the whole list just like nobody reads a 6" thick bill before it's passed in congress. Being a marijuana forum I assumed it was like other similar forums which don't have this type of censoring as it's members are of age. When I saw I made the mistake I corrected it. Unlike your mistake of whether or not I like the advice. I am advised not to use use marijuana because of it's criminal consequences; I respect this advice, I just would rather live my own way in the beliefs that I have. In the same regard as using fluorescent plant lights. You are the one that doesn't like my advice of leaving me be when it comes to lighting, and yes it is harrassment. Nobody used this thread for months, I come here and request membership in the group and you, along with everyone else, follows me and continues to harrass me.
> 
> When it comes down to it, it's just a matter of control; you cannot let something go if it's not being done your way. Just like the government doesn't let medical users use a medicine because they aren't using their sanctioned medicines. I can vegetate all I want under these lights and clip leaves if I want, water cure, then smoke and recieve a comfortable feeling of relatation. I've done it before with a friends clippings and he used fluorescents. You enjoy your heavily dependant, high tolerance addiction and leave me be to enjoy it my way. I still haven't seen any advice on soil which is much more important than lights. If it's growing, it's lit; soil might be what kills it if I don't monitor it right. Why would a consumer nation like ours get away with selling plant lights that claim to vegetate (and flower) plants when they don't. Yes, your right, when it comes to budding these lights won't make massive buds. But I cannot afford a HPS. When I am able to afford it I will buy it. I do not have the ability now so I will grow for vegetative leaves and then flower for a little treat.
> 
> I do have my hopes on a 430W son agro HPS in the future, and I might be able to afford it in 2-3 months when college loans come in, but I needed to get the correct fluorescents now while the plants need proper colors. When I said that I changed my mind about the HPS, I was refering to a cheap $50 getup. I don't want to get enough lights for 1 plant because 10 plants risk the same penalties in my state. I could affort 1 light for that price or just get the proper spectrum now and focus on a HPS when that time comes.
> 
> You said I can vegetate as long as I want and I've read where the older the plant is before flowering, the more potent the bud. My goal for now is to make the canopy as wide and thin (2 inch max) as possible so I can have decent roots when I get the HPS. Like you all said, do it right; why would I waste $50 bucks on a light when I'll need 4 or 5 of them in the long run, less money for a 430 son agro.



Holy long reply. All I know now is use college money for college. 



			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> Do you smoke leaves  ?


----------



## tcbud

I can not believe he said he was gonna use his college money (which comes from US) to buy lights.

*Go to school so you can pay off the college loans*.

Grow - Dont Grow - Smoke Bud - Smoke leaf, I dont care but dang, DONT advertise you are gonna buy lights for growing with your TAX paid for college loans.  I cant believe it.


----------



## nouvellechef

Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Med Tom, I kinda read all your long post. Did I miss why you want to join us? Seems like you don't like it here, so what's up? Good luck.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

My loans are loans, it comes from banks, only regulated by the government; grants pay for college and books and loans pay for living expenses including medicine. Yes I smoked leaves, only water cured leaves that is; cannabis leaves are much better than tobacco leaves (yuck).


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Med Tom, I kinda read all your long post. Did I miss why you want to join us? Seems like you don't like it here, so what's up? Good luck.



I don't like the harrassment of a handful of the members. Undesirables are everywhere you look, it can't be avoided. I want to join this group, there was no reason for these people to follow me here and fill this thread with offtopic remarks toward me, PMing is for that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I overlooked reading the rules as sites tend to fill rules up with mostly useless info and nobody typically reads the whole list just like nobody reads a 6" thick bill before it's passed in congress. Being a marijuana forum I assumed it was like other similar forums which don't have this type of censoring as it's members are of age. When I saw I made the mistake I corrected it. Unlike your mistake of whether or not I like the advice. I am advised not to use use marijuana because of it's criminal consequences; I respect this advice, I just would rather live my own way in the beliefs that I have. In the same regard as using fluorescent plant lights. You are the one that doesn't like my advice of leaving me be when it comes to lighting, and yes it is harrassment. Nobody used this thread for months, I come here and request membership in the group and you, along with everyone else, follows me and continues to harrass me.
> 
> When it comes down to it, it's just a matter of control; you cannot let something go if it's not being done your way. Just like the government doesn't let medical users use a medicine because they aren't using their sanctioned medicines. I can vegetate all I want under these lights and clip leaves if I want, water cure, then smoke and recieve a comfortable feeling of relatation. I've done it before with a friends clippings and he used fluorescents. You enjoy your heavily dependant, high tolerance addiction and leave me be to enjoy it my way. I still haven't seen any advice on soil which is much more important than lights. If it's growing, it's lit; soil might be what kills it if I don't monitor it right. Why would a consumer nation like ours get away with selling plant lights that claim to vegetate (and flower) plants when they don't. Yes, your right, when it comes to budding these lights won't make massive buds. But I cannot afford a HPS. When I am able to afford it I will buy it. I do not have the ability now so I will grow for vegetative leaves and then flower for a little treat.
> 
> I do have my hopes on a 430W son agro HPS in the future, and I might be able to afford it in 2-3 months when college loans come in, but I needed to get the correct fluorescents now while the plants need proper colors. When I said that I changed my mind about the HPS, I was refering to a cheap $50 getup. I don't want to get enough lights for 1 plant because 10 plants risk the same penalties in my state. I could affort 1 light for that price or just get the proper spectrum now and focus on a HPS when that time comes.
> 
> You said I can vegetate as long as I want and I've read where the older the plant is before flowering, the more potent the bud. My goal for now is to make the canopy as wide and thin (2 inch max) as possible so I can have decent roots when I get the HPS. Like you all said, do it right; why would I waste $50 bucks on a light when I'll need 4 or 5 of them in the long run, less money for a 430 son agro.



I am not harassing you--It is my job here to read each and every post.

There is no truth to the statement that the older a plant is before flowering, the more potent the bud--potency is determined by strain and your growing environment.


----------



## ozzydiodude

MT be smart forget smoking mj til you get done with college then you can make and do anything you want do.


----------



## Roddy

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> but without proper light, everything else is moot.




:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:

THG, stop muddying the thread with honest, truthful help...sheesh! 

Sorry MT, not harassing, just trying to help you....even if it's not what you wish to hear!

I do agree with the others and echo the SMOKE AFTER COLLEGE thought, if money is truly so tight, you might need a cheeseburger or a book!

Good luck, as usual!

Oh and MT...this is a PUBLIC forum, my friend, you post, I post...we all post! Now, if I start sending you IM's against your wishes, maybe that's harassment! Crying foul constantly really will only bring you unwanted responses. Myself, I like to help and will try whenever possible. I also like to learn, have an open mind and hear when people....people that KNOW....tell me something! Know what I'm getting at??


----------



## Roddy

I don't want to get enough lights for 1 plant because 10 plants risk the same penalties in my state. I could affort 1 light for that price or just get the proper spectrum now and focus on a HPS when that time comes.

True, but one plant is easier to contain, easier to care for, easier to provide for! If you don't have money, how are you going to feed 10 plants??

One plant, properly lit, will provide better than 10 underlit....mho, something to think about! btw...I'd wager more than 1 plant would fit under that HPS....just saying!


----------



## dman1234

Roddy said:
			
		

> you might need a cheeseburger!


 

Mmmmmm cheeseburgers.


----------



## nova564t

:doh:


----------



## cubby

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> I don't like the harrassment of a handful of the members. Undesirables are everywhere you look, it can't be avoided. I want to join this group, there was no reason for these people to follow me here and fill this thread with offtopic remarks toward me, PMing is for that.


----------



## cubby

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> is this the group growing in boxcars


 

I believe that would be the Hobo growers group.


----------



## tcbud

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> My loans are loans, it comes from banks, only regulated by the government; grants pay for college and books and loans pay for living expenses including medicine. Yes I smoked leaves, only water cured leaves that is; cannabis leaves are much better than tobacco leaves (yuck).


FYI...

The Bank is loaned money from the Federal Government to fund Student Loans. How do you think they can give you the cash and not charge you interest until you get out of school?  Banks are just the vehicle for the Government to LOAN you money for school (instead of giving it to you in grants).  Thank goodness you cant charge off a Student Loan in a Bankruptcy. Or all of American College Grads would never pay back their Student Loans.

Ribs for dinner here.

DD still attracts controversy.  I didnt even know he was still around.....


----------



## dman1234

tcbud said:
			
		

> DD still attracts controversy. I didnt even know he was still around.....


 

hes not but he would be so proud if he was.


----------



## Locked

Ugggh.....    The power of Christ repels you!  The power of Christ repels you!


----------



## Wetdog

kaotik said:
			
		

> even in his absence, DD's legacy of confusing threads continue to confuse me



See why I changed my name? Old Droopy Dog got signed the same way as DD and I didn't want to be tarred with the same brush.

Wet


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

tcbud said:
			
		

> FYI...
> 
> The Bank is loaned money from the Federal Government to fund Student Loans. How do you think they can give you the cash and not charge you interest until you get out of school?  Banks are just the vehicle for the Government to LOAN you money for school (instead of giving it to you in grants).  Thank goodness you cant charge off a Student Loan in a Bankruptcy. Or all of American College Grads would never pay back their Student Loans.
> 
> Ribs for dinner here.
> 
> DD still attracts controversy.  I didnt even know he was still around.....



What's your point, it's still a loan. All money is government money, who do you think prints it?


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> MT be smart forget smoking mj til you get done with college then you can make and do anything you want do.



I'll be dead before I finish college. I've just started getting abdominal pain. Doctors gave me 2 years to live a year ago. I got into school to get the most out of life as I can. Not to mention to help my mother with the extra money from grants that are left over. I've learned more about myself and the world in general in the summer and two semesters this year than all my years combined. I added that last sentence to keep the harrassment crew off my butt with statements like, "You chose the wrong way to get the most out of life... You should have taken a trip, school is to prepare someone for life" it seems they'll find anything in your argument to discredit.


----------



## ozzydiodude

I don't care what any doc sayes there is no expiration date on anyone. Don't live your life like you are going to die tomorrow because if you do you will.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ...Don't live your life like you are going to die tomorrow because if you do you will...



Not necessarily so.....Actually, I do live my life like I _could_ die tomorrow (we all could).  I try to make every day count and live it as if it could be my last.


----------



## Hick

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xSGLZd9Vg4

 Dying is something we have ALL been doing, since the moment we dropped from the womb.  Make what you wish of it...


----------



## Locked

Hick said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xSGLZd9Vg4
> 
> Dying is something we have ALL been doing, since the moment we dropped from the womb.  Make what you wish of it...



I wld like a second opinion please.......


----------



## ozzydiodude

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Not necessarily so.....Actually, I do live my life like I _could_ die tomorrow (we all could). I try to make every day count and live it as if it could be my last.


 
yes we all will die and it could be tomorrow but when you take on the GOING to die mentality you just speed it up. I know for fact the Doc can be wrong. In 1989 the docs told me my mom had less than 1 yr because of lupus, Me and a brother moved back to be with her in her "final days" in now 21 yrs later and she is still with us the lupus went into remission and has stayed there.


----------



## Hick

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld like a second opinion please.......



Okay.... I think I've probably seen the final frost of the season.  :rofl:...


----------



## Locked

Where is my boy Tex at when I need him?  This wld be about where he wld chime in with some of that Southern smart assness..... 

Two things I have learned are we are all dying and we make our own happiness....you wake up in the morning and either appreciate what you have or you worry and fret about what you don't have. Sometimes it takes a life crisis to put those things in perspective. My wife is going in for emergency surgery tomorrow to remove a tumor....we can only hope it is benign. So we seem to have quite a bit of clarity right now. Hope everyone takes a second to just appreciate life...live in the moment because tomorrow is never a sure thing.

Peace 

HL


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hanny I keep you wife in my thought and prayers, Brother


----------



## Locked

Thanks ozzy.....we appreciate it.


----------



## Rosebud

Me too  Hamster. She has my prayers.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Me too  Hamster. She has my prayers.



Thanks Rose....I will let her know.


----------



## Roddy

Thoughts and prayers, Hammy....


----------



## Locked

Roddy said:
			
		

> Thoughts and prayers, Hammy....




Thanks Roddy....


----------



## tcbud

My thoughts and prayers too Mr. Lewis.  Good wishes to the Missus.


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> My thoughts and prayers too Mr. Lewis.  Good wishes to the Missus.




Thanks tc....I will pass them onto my wife.


----------



## lordhighlama

you know you have all of our support hammy, best wishes to you and the wife during this trying time.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> you know you have all of our support hammy, best wishes to you and the wife during this trying time.



Thanks lhl....I have faith it will all work out.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

waitin for the test results sux, you are surrounded by good karma.


----------



## Locked

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> waitin for the test results sux, you are surrounded by good karma.



Thanks FA$T....


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Just saw this hammy. So sorry to hear this and hope all works well. A little over a year ago, my wife went in for tests because she discovered a lump. It was 48 hours before she was able to get an appointment, and it was a very stressful time. It was a false alarm, and turned out to be nothing major...but the thought was already implanted...all the 'what ifs' were coming up. 

If there's anything we can do for ya, give us a shout. 

And Tex isn't the only smart butt southerner we have here!!!!

The ranger family is sending positive thoughts and prayers to the Lewis family.


----------



## Locked

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Just saw this hammy. So sorry to hear this and hope all works well. A little over a year ago, my wife went in for tests because she discovered a lump. It was 48 hours before she was able to get an appointment, and it was a very stressful time. It was a false alarm, and turned out to be nothing major...but the thought was already implanted...all the 'what ifs' were coming up.
> 
> If there's anything we can do for ya, give us a shout.
> 
> And Tex isn't the only smart butt southerner we have here!!!!
> 
> The ranger family is sending positive thoughts and prayers to the Lewis family.



Thanks TKR....my wife is in surgery right now. Waiting for the results of the biopsy will be where the stress is. Gonna be a stressful Cpl days... I have faith all will be well. She is young and they seem to have caught it very early. I appreciate everyone's well wishes.


----------



## Locked

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> best wishes for positive results hammy
> 
> 
> 
> eace:




Thanks orange....much appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> I don't like the harrassment of a handful of the members. Undesirables are everywhere you look, it can't be avoided. I want to join this group, there was no reason for these people to follow me here and fill this thread with offtopic remarks toward me, PMing is for that.



Hey MT, I just want you to know, that I would really like it if THG followed me around with the best advice ever. As it is I have to follow her around and read her every word. So, what i am saying here, is what you think is a drag I would appreciate. we all hope the best for you and your grow. That is what we do here. Good luck again.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey MT, I just want you to know, that I would really like it if THG followed me around with the best advice ever. As it is I have to follow her around and read her every word. So, what i am saying here, is what you think is a drag I would appreciate. we all hope the best for you and your grow. That is what we do here. Good luck again.



She's awesome, isn't she rose?  I have an e-crush on her. Shhh...don't tell her though.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey MT, I just want you to know, that I would really like it if THG followed me around with the best advice ever. As it is I have to follow her around and read her every word. So, what i am saying here, is what you think is a drag I would appreciate. we all hope the best for you and your grow. That is what we do here. Good luck again.



on the contrary, I do like their advice (when it's not being pushed down ones throat). I just asked that the advice on lighting be ended, it all depends on penetration and I am designing my grow around this concept (LST for maximum exposure). I am gratefull for all advice that they (her, Roddy, and Moses) bring to my attention. That said, I don't apppreciate advice that's already been given being constantly given. I am not a child, I can get things the first 2 times they are mentioned, no need for excessive advice when the advice is about the same thing. Many growers use CFLs and tube FLs throughout vegetation, some even bud a little canopy with a few grams per plant. I am fine with that. This is obviously a practice run for me anyways and lights are a huge investment for a shady start in a hobby. Progressively work your way up in funding as you get better. Don't waste money on superior equipment when your not even sure you can handle it.

About new advice, I've already submittedmy question to these people in hopes they (with their vast knowledge) are able to help.


----------



## Roddy

I responded to IM, MT....sorry I wasn't of much help!! Post up in sick plants and someone will jump in quickly!!!  Good luck!


----------



## Rosebud

MedicalTomatoes said:
			
		

> on the contrary, I do like their advice (when it's not being pushed down ones throat). I just asked that the advice on lighting be ended, it all depends on penetration and I am designing my grow around this concept (LST for maximum exposure). I am gratefull for all advice that they (her, Roddy, and Moses) bring to my attention. That said, I don't apppreciate advice that's already been given being constantly given. I am not a child, I can get things the first 2 times they are mentioned, no need for excessive advice when the advice is about the same thing. Many growers use CFLs and tube FLs throughout vegetation, some even bud a little canopy with a few grams per plant. I am fine with that. This is obviously a practice run for me anyways and lights are a huge investment for a shady start in a hobby. Progressively work your way up in funding as you get better. Don't waste money on superior equipment when your not even sure you can handle it.
> 
> About new advice, I've already submittedmy question to these people in hopes they (with their vast knowledge) are able to help.



Hey MT, I understand I think. When I started here people were quick to tell me what I needed and i thought I couldn't do that because of the money. It took me three years to get my grow right. So hang in...we are on your side to grow pot.  I don't know about the loan thing, i didn't read that part and don't need to. We all make our choices and boy did I make some dumb ones when i was young. So make yours for whatever reasons you have and be good with that. It is ok.


----------



## Rosebud

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> She's awesome, isn't she rose?  I have an e-crush on her. Shhh...don't tell her though.[/quote}
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know, I think THG thought I was stalking her when i joined. I Think I might have an e crush on her too, and that would be weird for me.I won't tell her, i promise.


----------



## ArtVandolay

Late again, as usual, Hammy.  We'll be praying for the best outcome as well.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> has anybody advised you not to plan on paying your student loan with proceeds from your medical marijuana grow



My grow is for me alone, I'll barely get enough for me out of it. As far as student loans go, I plan on paying every cent of it back with money from a job that it helps me get. If I don't die first, which I am hoping isn't the case. I can't get treatment because of a heart condition that hep C medicine will make worst if not stop my heart; although, there is ground breaking research being conducted all the time in antiviral medicines.


----------



## tcbud

I hope all is going well Hamster.


----------



## stonedagain714

1000 watt generic ballast, cooltube,and bulbs---300
435 inline fan (generic)  70
450 phat fiter 70 (plantlightinghydrponics)
flex ducting 25
5 gallon buckets free
left over soil from neighbors flower garden free
one emty closet


----------

